# Server hosted on FreeBSD cannot be accessed by windows client



## aolinyang (Mar 20, 2021)

We have an Apache server running on a Dell T3500 with FreeBSD 12. To test the server we've setup a lan network with a Netgear GS108 switch. The client is a Windows PC. Both machines have been unable to ping each other and the firewall on the windows machine has been disabled. Anyone have any clue why these computer cannot ping each other on a LAN network hosting just the two of them?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 20, 2021)

Delete line 32 of your config and you'll be good to go.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2021)

IP addresses? Subnet masks? If a Windows host is set to DHCP and there is no DHCP service on the network it will fall-back to a link-local IPv4 address. On FreeBSD you simply don't get an IP address on the interface at all or fall-back to the last IP address it received from DHCP. Just use static IP addresses, within the same subnet of course. No need for a gateway address (there isn't any), don't have DNS, so name resolving won't work either.


----------

